
Bill over encryption could prevent Apple from selling iPhones in California - kposehn
http://9to5mac.com/2016/01/21/california-bill-encryption-iphone-sales/
======
DerekL
Here's a better article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10945964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10945964)

